
CoVe – a Contour line Vectorization tool for raster templates [video] - app4soft
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIumQdg7qxY
======
app4soft
_«CoVe»_ [0] is a contour line vectorization tool for raster templates,
internally developed especially for open-source GIS and desktop publishing
software for orienteering mapping & cartography — _«OpenOrienteering Mapper»_
[1].

Since now _CoVe_ included in latest _OpenOrienteering Mapper_ pre-release
builds.[2]

[0]
[https://github.com/OpenOrienteering/mapper/issues/833](https://github.com/OpenOrienteering/mapper/issues/833)

[1]
[https://www.openorienteering.org/apps/mapper](https://www.openorienteering.org/apps/mapper)

[2]
[https://github.com/OpenOrienteering/mapper/releases/tag/mast...](https://github.com/OpenOrienteering/mapper/releases/tag/master-v20191221.17)

